# portage lentissimo!

## drudox

Salve ho dei problemi quando eseguo l'aggiornamento di world 

```
emerge -uDNt --with-bdeps y --verbose y --backtrack=300  @world
```

rimane a lavorare su "calculating dependencies" per un ora   :Shocked:  qualcuno ha qualche idea del perche` grazie in anticipo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare in emerge --info per favore?

----------

## drudox

```
 [root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# emerge --info 

Portage 2.3.2 (python 2.7.12-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.8.10-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.8.10-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9400_@_2.66GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:     8184280 total,   6424784 free

KiB Swap:    4095996 total,   4095996 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Wed, 18 Jan 2017 10:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.4_p5

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p5::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo, 3.5.2::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.0::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.22.4::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r2::gentoo, 1.13.4-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1-r1::gentoo, 1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo, 2.26.1::gentoo, 2.27::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo, 5.3.0::gentoo, 5.4.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.8::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

nightmare

    location: /var/lib/layman/nightmare

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

posativ

    location: /var/lib/layman/posativ

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask-write=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="!qt4 X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri driver dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kms lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pcre16 pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 qt5 readline sdl seccomp session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype type1 udev udisks unicode upower usb uvm vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xft xml xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Grazie per l aiuto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma da quando ci mette cosi' tanto? E' collegato all'altro tuo problema?

----------

## drudox

No anche quando tutto va bene e` lentissimo ... praticamente dalle prime volte che ho aggiornato

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come prima idea potresti lanciare il comando con --debug e vedere dove si blocca (se si blocca). 

Attenzione che questo comando crea un output lunghissimo magari lancialo e rindirizza l'output in un file emerge -uDNt --with-bdeps y --verbose y --backtrack=300  @world | tee /path/emerge-debug.out.

Un'altra cosa che mi viene in mente e' che magari hai qualche casino nei vari file /etc/portage/package.*, quindi potresti tentare di fare pulizia in quelli.

----------

## drudox

ecco il risultrato del file di debug  https://paste.pound-python.org/show/JSrJ2w2Y0Zo7m6t7LUlj/ per i package mi sembrano abbastanza puliti magari puoi darci uno sguardo al file di debug ? 

Ti ringrazio infinitamente

----------

## drudox

humm ho copiato il tuo comando senza mettere --debug ... :\ finisce di fare l'update e lo rilancio in maniera corretta

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non ho capito allora se ancora ci mette cosi' tanto a fare il "calculating dependencies"

----------

## drudox

Si si tantissimo

----------

## sabayonino

 *drudox wrote:*   

> Si si tantissimo

 

guarda , puoi rimuovere questo mirror

 GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/" 

ovh non è che tenga molto aggiornato il portage tree... ho avuto brutte esperienze con un dedicato   :Shocked: 

commenta la riga dei mirrors , e lascia che si prenda quelli suoi di default. (oopure utilizza mirrorselect)

```
# emerge app-portage/mirrorselect --ask

...

# mirrorselect -i -r

```

dovrebbe risolversi (bada al condizionale)

----------

## drudox

Il problema e` che ho cancellato involontariamente il file /usr/lib64/python2.7/ssl.py 

potresti darmi gentilmente una copia del file ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> Il problema e` che ho cancellato involontariamente il file /usr/lib64/python2.7/ssl.py 
> 
> potresti darmi gentilmente una copia del file ?

 

Non puoi semplicemente fare in re-emerge di python?

```
# emerge -1 dev-lang/python:2.7
```

----------

## drudox

si giusto  :Very Happy:  non sapevo se fosse python o il suo modulo ssl

----------

## drudox

sto provando ad usare wgetpaste per il file di debug di emerge @world ... il file e` bello grande .. e ricevo questo messaggio

```
 wgetpaste emerge2.out --verbose

^[[AApparently nothing was received. Perhaps the connection failed.

--2017-01-24 18:32:34--  https://paste.pound-python.org/

Resolving paste.pound-python.org... 173.255.203.121

Connecting to paste.pound-python.org|173.255.203.121|:443... connected.

Retrying.

--2017-01-24 18:33:05--  (try: 2)  https://paste.pound-python.org/

Connecting to paste.pound-python.org|173.255.203.121|:443... connected.

Retrying.

--2017-01-24 18:33:38--  (try: 3)  https://paste.pound-python.org/

Connecting to paste.pound-python.org|173.255.203.121|:443... connected.

Retrying.

--2017-01-24 18:34:12--  (try: 4)  https://paste.pound-python.org/

Connecting to paste.pound-python.org|173.255.203.121|:443... connected.

Retrying.

--2017-01-24 18:34:47--  (try: 5)  https://paste.pound-python.org/

Connecting to paste.pound-python.org|173.255.203.121|:443... connected.

Giving up.

```

----------

## drudox

il file e` di 232M ... pensi possa essere quello il problema ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> il file e` di 232M ... pensi possa essere quello il problema ?

 

Sicuramente e' per quello che non te lo lascia caricare. Vedi se riesci te a scorrere il file e capire cosa succede.

Ma e' ancora cosi' lento a fare emerge -uDNt --with-bdeps y --verbose y @world? (prova a farlo senza --backtrack=300 e senza --debug, visto che --backtrack=300 si usa solitamente quando non riesce a risolvere dei conflitti e questo rallenta molto)

----------

## drudox

no in questo caso no ... pero` mi da` problemi tipo :

```

 emerge -uDNt --with-bdeps y --verbose y --backtrack=300 @world 

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for net-libs/libvncserver from @selected                        ... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "net-libs/libvncserver" has unmet requirements.

- net-libs/libvncserver-0.9.11-r1::gentoo USE="24bpp ipv6 jpeg png ssl zlib -gcrypt -gnutls -libressl -static-libs -systemd -test -threads" ABI_X86="32 64 -x32"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    !gnutls? ( ssl? ( threads ) )

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

 e non solo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Questo e' solo un problema di use flag. Portage ti dice che per installare libvncserver con ssl devi anche attivare threads, quindi baste che dai il comando

```
# echo "net-libs/libvncserver ssl threads" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

----------

## drudox

e questo di texlive ??

```
[blocks B      ] <dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016 ("<dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016" is hard blocking dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016)

[blocks B      ] <dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2016 ("<dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2016" is hard blocking dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2016)

Total: 16 packages (10 upgrades, 5 downgrades, 1 reinstall, 4 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 117538 KiB

Conflict: 6 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/kpathsea:0

  (dev-libs/kpathsea-6.2.2_p20160523:0/6.2.2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/kpathsea-6.2.1:0/6.2.2= required by (dev-tex/bibtexu-3.71_p20160523:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                        

  (dev-libs/kpathsea-6.2.1_p20150521-r2:0/6.2.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/kpathsea:0/6.2.1= required by (app-text/dvipng-1.15:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                     ^^^^^^^^^                                                                                              

dev-lang/perl:0

  (dev-lang/perl-5.24.1_rc4:0/5.24::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-lang/perl:0/5.24=[-build(-)] required by (dev-perl/File-BaseDir-0.30.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    =dev-lang/perl-5.24* required by (virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.69.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    (and 308 more with the same problems)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.20.2:0/5.20::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.20* required by (virtual/perl-Test-Simple-1.1.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                               

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

  (dev-lang/perl-5.22.3_rc4:0/5.22::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/perl-5.22.3* required by (virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.200.100_rc:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                        

    (and 3 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2016:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-texlive/texlive-latex required by (dev-tex/latex-beamer-3.36:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2016 required by (dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended-2016:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2016 required by (app-text/texlive-2016:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-texlive/texlive-latex required by (dev-tex/xcolor-2.11:0/0::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016 required by (dev-texlive/texlive-plainextra-2016:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016 required by (dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended-2016:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016 required by (dev-texlive/texlive-genericrecommended-2016:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016 required by (app-text/texlive-2016:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016 required by (dev-texlive/texlive-fontutils-2016:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2016 required by (dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2016:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

 grazie dell'aiuto

----------

## drudox

bada che l'aggiornamento va avanti per gli altri pacchetti .... ma non per texlive !

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Leggendo qua sembra che bisogna disinstallare la vecchia versione.

Magari prima creati i pacchetti binari della versione installata con quickpkg dev-texlive/* cosi' da avere un backup.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Qua hanno postato una soluzione che sembra funzionare.

----------

## drudox

grazie 1000 funziona  :Smile: 

senti io per questo messaggio di errore 

```
!!! Problem resolving dependencies for media-libs/libmediaart                                      ... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "media-libs/libmediaart" has unmet requirements.

- media-libs/libmediaart-1.9.0-r1::gentoo USE="gtk introspection qt5 -test -vala" ABI_X86="64"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    at-most-one-of ( gtk qt5 )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    at-most-one-of ( gtk qt5 ) vala? ( introspection )

```

ho messo in package.use: 

```
 =media-libs/libmediaart gtk vala introspection 
```

ma non cambia nulla ! [/code]

----------

## sabayonino

 *drudox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho messo in package.use: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

quando indichi "=" ci devi mettere la versione completa e vale solo per quella versione

se vuoi che il cambiamento valga per tutte le versio basta indicare solo il categoria+pacchetto 

puoi indicare anche per slot , ma senza "="

media-libs/libmediaart  --> vale per tutte le versioni

=media-libs/libmediaart -x.y  --> vale solo per la versione X.Y

>media-libs/libmediaart -X.Y  --> vale solo per la versione superiore a X.Y

>=media-libs/libmediaart -X.Y --> vale solo per la versione superiore a X.Y (compresa)

media-libs/libmediaart:3  --> vale solo per la versione con slot 3 (è un esempio)

quindi quello da te indicato è un errore di sintassi e portage non lo interpreta

PS : c'è il comando Euse

```
# euse -E gtk vala introspection -p media-libs/libmediaart
```

Abilita (-E) le use indicate per il pacchetto (-p))....

Disabilita (-D) le use indicate per il pacchetto (-p) indicato

se non indichi il nome del pacchetto (-p) , il cambiamento sarà globale (USE nel make.conf)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Oltre a quello che ha detto sabayonino probabilmente se vuoi la use flag gtk sul pacchetto libmediaart dovrai disabilitare qt5 (-qt5).

Infatti il messaggio di errore ti dice che deve esserci al massimo una use flag tra gtk e qt5

----------

## drudox

niente da fare :\ 

```
 [root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# euse -E gtk vala introspection -p media-libs/libmediaart

WARNING: USE flag "gtk" is already enabled for media-libs/libmediaart

Adding "media-libs/libmediaart[gtk]" use flag in "/etc/portage/package.use/libmediaart"

WARNING: USE flag "vala" is already enabled for media-libs/libmediaart

Adding "media-libs/libmediaart[vala]" use flag in "/etc/portage/package.use/libmediaart"

WARNING: USE flag "introspection" is already enabled for media-libs/libmediaart

Adding "media-libs/libmediaart[introspection]" use flag in "/etc/portage/package.use/libmediaart"

 [root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# emerge media-libs/libmediaart

Calculating dependencies \

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for media-libs/libmediaart                                      ... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "media-libs/libmediaart" has unmet requirements.

- media-libs/libmediaart-1.9.0-r1::gentoo USE="gtk introspection qt5 vala -test" ABI_X86="64"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    at-most-one-of ( gtk qt5 )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    at-most-one-of ( gtk qt5 ) vala? ( introspection )

```

 qualche idea ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si' come ti ho detto o disabiliti gtk o qt5, quindi o

```
# echo "media-libs/libmediaart -qt5 gtk" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

o

```
# echo "media-libs/libmediaart qt5 -gtk" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

a dipendenza se vuoi la UI in gtk o in qt5

----------

## drudox

grande !!! grazie !!! se puoi dai un occhiata a un pacchetto (dev-libs/appstream-glib-0.6.7) che fallisce in compilazione  ? a meta` compilazione piu` o meno linko il log 

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/oXo0bV3ZhcHojXTVubWz/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> grande !!! grazie !!! se puoi dai un occhiata a un pacchetto (dev-libs/appstream-glib-0.6.7) che fallisce in compilazione  ? a meta` compilazione piu` o meno linko il log 
> 
> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/oXo0bV3ZhcHojXTVubWz/

 

E' un bug, puoi risolverlo applicando la patch del commento 16

----------

